# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين ناعمه بس.....

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

----------


## ayman

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 


ايمن طول بالك بتهون 

شكرا باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> 


* مالك؟ 
كله ولا دموعك ايووون*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا


*اهلا" حمود*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *اهلا" حمود*


انا حمود  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## N_tarawneh

بدك الصراحة يا باريسيا ...

ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعمه ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

> * مالك؟ 
> كله ولا دموعك ايووون*


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> بدك الصراحة يا باريسيا ...
> 
> ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعمه ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه الشب خاف مني هههههههههه
لا عادي انقد واحكي كل الي بدك بس لاتنافقني ههههههههههه

منورني ندور واهلا وسهلا ومية مرحبا 
بهل الآمه وبهل العين*

----------


## باريسيا

> 


*شو في ؟*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكورة اخت باريسيا 

احلى واحد التاني 

بس ما في عندك مواضيع موضة للشباب 

بدي اتنور شوي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *ههههههههههههههههههه الشب خاف مني هههههههههه
> لا عادي انقد واحكي كل الي بدك بس لاتنافقني ههههههههههه
> 
> منورني ندور واهلا وسهلا ومية مرحبا 
> بهل الآمه وبهل العين*


أنا أنافق إلك يا باريسيا / والله لبط عيونك بط ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> مشكورة اخت باريسيا 
> 
> احلى واحد التاني 
> 
> بس ما في عندك مواضيع موضة للشباب 
> 
> بدي اتنور شوي


*متلي حبيت التانيه والتالته اكتر شي بس التالته لو غير لون وقماشه 

ان شاء الله عم بدور وبحبش هون وهناك لان الاعضاء مابيحبوا حياالله شي وانا ماعندي استعداد احط حياالله شي 

بس باقرب فرصه ان شاءالله

منورني رودي واهلا وسهلا فيك*

----------


## باريسيا

> أنا أنافق إلك يا باريسيا / والله لبط عيونك بط ...


*بتمون*

----------


## ashrafwater

الاذواق فن والفنون بحاجة الي لمسات. ولكن المهم ما انتي عليه . حبك للازياء شيء مبهر ولكن هل لكي علي ذلك اي حبكي المطالعة والبحث لاذواق النواعم ولكن هل بيدك ما تستطعين ان تقوم به من تلك التصاميم .المهم الارادة فالصور تعبير عما يدور بداخلك  من تصورات واسعة وجميلة . المهم عليكي بالعلم والعمل يا بارسيا النشيطة

----------


## باريسيا

> الاذواق فن والفنون بحاجة الي لمسات. ولكن المهم ما انتي عليه . حبك للازياء شيء مبهر ولكن هل لكي علي ذلك اي حبكي المطالعة والبحث لاذواق النواعم ولكن هل بيدك ما تستطعين ان تقوم به من تلك التصاميم .المهم الارادة فالصور تعبير عما يدور بداخلك  من تصورات واسعة وجميلة . المهم عليكي بالعلم والعمل يا بارسيا النشيطة


*امبلا انا بصمم وبفصل عندي مكنت خياطه شريتها من مصروفي جمعت وشريت المكنه وشريت الكماليات متل العروسه الي بنحط القماش عليها مشان انشوف كيف بدنا نركب القطعه لو اعرفت عليا
وعندي غرفه كامله بس للخياطه ودولاب وقماشات وبصمم اكسسوارات وبقلد الاشيا الي بصمموها المصممين متل الاحزمه او التنانير الجلد والقشاطات وهيك شغلات انا بصمم لنفسي وبوفر على حالي وببدع بشغلات اكتير لاكون مميزه غير عن الكل ومرات اكتر بشتغل فيهم لابيعهم 

يعني الحمدلله الي عندي ماعند غيري وبحمد ربي على هيك نعمه عندي 

مرسي اكتير الك اشرف على هل المرور 
وهل الطله والنور*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *امبلا انا بصمم وبفصل عندي مكنت خياطه شريتها من مصروفي جمعت وشريت المكنه وشريت الكماليات متل العروسه الي بنحط القماش عليها مشان انشوف كيف بدنا نركب القطعه لو اعرفت عليا
> وعندي غرفه كامله بس للخياطه ودولاب وقماشات وبصمم اكسسوارات وبقلد الاشيا الي بصمموها المصممين متل الاحزمه او التنانير الجلد والقشاطات وهيك شغلات انا بصمم لنفسي وبوفر على حالي وببدع بشغلات اكتير لاكون مميزه غير عن الكل ومرات اكتر بشتغل فيهم لابيعهم 
> 
> يعني الحمدلله الي عندي ماعند غيري وبحمد ربي على هيك نعمه عندي 
> 
> مرسي اكتير الك اشرف على هل المرور 
> وهل الطله والنور*


معناتو على هالوضع ، أكيد انت ِ شاطرة في حذو الخيل وصنع الشباري وتركيب السنان ونسج النول ...!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *امبلا انا بصمم وبفصل عندي مكنت خياطه شريتها من مصروفي جمعت وشريت المكنه وشريت الكماليات متل العروسه الي بنحط القماش عليها مشان انشوف كيف بدنا نركب القطعه لو اعرفت عليا
> وعندي غرفه كامله بس للخياطه ودولاب وقماشات وبصمم اكسسوارات وبقلد الاشيا الي بصمموها المصممين متل الاحزمه او التنانير الجلد والقشاطات وهيك شغلات انا بصمم لنفسي وبوفر على حالي وببدع بشغلات اكتير لاكون مميزه غير عن الكل ومرات اكتر بشتغل فيهم لابيعهم 
> 
> يعني الحمدلله الي عندي ماعند غيري وبحمد ربي على هيك نعمه عندي 
> 
> مرسي اكتير الك اشرف على هل المرور 
> وهل الطله والنور*


والله برافو عليكي يا باريسيا

----------


## N_tarawneh

قلتيلي / فساتين ناعمه / هاه ... !!!

 :Ag:   :Ag:   :Ag:

----------


## باريسيا

> معناتو على هالوضع ، أكيد انت ِ شاطرة في حذو الخيل وصنع الشباري وتركيب السنان ونسج النول ...!!!


*هاهاهاها*

----------


## باريسيا

> والله برافو عليكي يا باريسيا


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## باريسيا

> قلتيلي / فساتين ناعمه / هاه ... !!!


*شو ؟

بدك تتمشكل؟! 

  *

----------


## ashrafwater

ممتاز بس ليش الشباب دائما بهاجموك احتمال انهم بغارو منك صحيح يا بارسياهاهاهاهاهاه

----------


## باريسيا

> ممتاز بس ليش الشباب دائما بهاجموك احتمال انهم بغارو منك صحيح يا بارسياهاهاهاهاهاه


 :Eh S(2):  

 :Cry2:

----------


## العالي عالي

لا اليوم فساتين هادية وحلوة 

بس احنا شكلنا بدنا انا ونادر نفتح محل ازياء بالمنتدى من كثرهم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> لا اليوم فساتين هادية وحلوة 
> 
> بس احنا شكلنا بدنا انا ونادر نفتح محل ازياء بالمنتدى من كثرهم


*ياالله وانا بصمم وهيك بيصير الشركه على تلاته انا بمجهودي والاتنين بالمال*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *ياالله وانا بصمم وهيك بيصير الشركه على تلاته انا بمجهودي والاتنين بالمال*


انا المجهود مسامحكم فيه اما المال إلى بسس  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## باريسيا

> انا المجهود مسامحكم فيه اما المال إلى بسس


* عنجد؟!*

----------


## العالي عالي

> * عنجد؟!*




لا عن لحمة 

ازكي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> لا عن لحمة 
> 
> ازكي


* 
فيك اشي ؟!*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا يا باريسيا يسلموا كثير

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا يا باريسيا يسلموا كثير


*
مرسي اهلا وسهلا فيك اختي ميمي 

منورتيني*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

عفواً باريسيا 

بس انتٍ كل اهتماماتك في ازياء الغير محجبات 

و احنا بدنا نشوف منك ازياء للمحجبات 

و يا ريت في اقرب وقت ممكن 

و بكرر 

عفواً

----------


## باريسيا

> عفواً باريسيا 
> 
> بس انتٍ كل اهتماماتك في ازياء الغير محجبات 
> 
> و احنا بدنا نشوف منك ازياء للمحجبات 
> 
> و يا ريت في اقرب وقت ممكن 
> 
> و بكرر 
> ...


*من عيوني 
رغم انه الي مش مستر البنات اما بيطولوها او بيلبسوا تحتيها 
يعني اللبس ماعادة محتكر على حدا وحدا ومع هذا ان شاءالله بلاقي وبحط*

----------


## aseel

شكرا  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا


*اسوله العسوله  :: :: العفو*

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

**

----------


## باريسيا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ola Al-otoum
					

 


*

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

صراحة الفساتين 

نواعم 

كثير هاديات 

زوق

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو ليث القرعان  
_صراحة الفساتين 

نواعم 

كثير هاديات 

زوق
_


 ربي يسلمك ويخليك ويسعدك 

الزوء لاهل الزواء 
منورني

----------


## زهره التوليب

الصور مش طالعين عندي

----------


## عُبادة

> الصور مش طالعين عندي


أكيد

لانه الموضوع صارله اكثر من سنة

يعني الواحد لو رافع الصور على جهازه كان شطبهن :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> أكيد
> 
> لانه الموضوع صارله اكثر من سنة
> 
> يعني الواحد لو رافع الصور على جهازه كان شطبهن



وليش الموضوع مثبت؟؟

** الرجاء من المشرف اتخاذ الاجراء المناسب **

----------

